# How do i use Aza-Max? Mix with nutes? Mix with just water? Treat as feeding?



## WeSmkDro (May 5, 2010)

Hey rollitup

I just got some aza max and cant figure out whether im supposed to mix it in with nutrients and deliver it like a feeding to the plants, or mix it with just water and feed alone without nutes. I know how much i need to mix per gallon , ive read the instructions. It just doesnt say whether you can mix with nutes or not. Thanks for your help : ) 


Wesmkdro


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 5, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## i81two (May 6, 2010)

Soil or hydro ?


----------



## i81two (May 6, 2010)

Im in hydro and i use it as a drench. Shit works great.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 6, 2010)

my buddy used it as a dreanch aswell. hes in coco...and it does work well..


----------



## Truth B Known (Feb 1, 2011)

what up. I used azamax on my outdoors, worked great. mixed with nutes.. I used maxsea and organic gem. ...but, i just started some blue dream babies, indo, bout to feed them a mix of azamax, organic gem, and oregonism.. let you know after i see whats up..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2011)

just mix it in your water with nutes


----------

